
Why Bother With Cucumber Testing? | Jack Kinsella - Rails Developer London - Nic0
http://www.jackkinsella.ie/2011/09/26/why-bother-with-cucumber-testing.html
======
desireco42
As someone who enjoys writing cucumber tests, I think that point about using
websteps are completely valid.

Points about how cucumber somehow adds another layer of testing etc, I just
don't buy it and from my experience instead of doing request specs, which I
will do if rest of the team is for that, cucumber is way-way better solution.
However it is awesome what we can have multiple ways of doing things so we can
argue which one is better. I would stick with cukes, it makes things better.

I also have to agree with point about organization for complex projects,
however I did work on really complex projects and didn't feel too much pain,
Ack finds things quickly.

------
rb2k_
I see how some of that criticism might be valid, but I was missing an
alternative suggestion for integration testing frameworks

